# Extra-terrestrials



## Astaldo (Sep 29, 2004)

Do you believe that we are not alone and the truth is out there or we are the only beings in Universe?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry but I wrongly posted this thread here instead of bother and stuff. Could someone please take it there? 

PS: I wanted to write big eyes and not green in the fourth option of the poll.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 29, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> Do you believe that we are not alone and the truth is out there or we are the only beings in Universe?



It makes absolutely no sense to me that we'd be the only "intelligent" beings anywhere. In fact, it would be a cruel joke, because the way we act, we ain't that intelligent!

Barley


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 29, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> It makes absolutely no sense to me that we'd be the only "intelligent" beings anywhere. In fact, it would be a cruel joke, because the way we act, we ain't that intelligent!
> 
> Barley


You beat me to it. I was going to say that I hope there is life elsewhere in the universe because it would be a shame to have all this and no intelligent being to see it.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 29, 2004)

What they said! 

It's just a mathematical and scientific certainty that there is "intelligent" life out there. Think about it, the universe is say about the side of the Earth and in comparision the Earth is smaller than a pea, much smaller. There HAS to be life on other planets, theres no 2 ways about it.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Celebthôl said:


> What they said!
> 
> It's just a mathematical and scientific certainty that there is "intelligent" life out there. Think about it, the universe is say about the side of the Earth and in comparision the Earth is smaller than a pea, much smaller. There HAS to be life on other planets, theres no 2 ways about it.


Yeah...what he said. 

Think about it...there's possibly an infinite number of galaxies, and therefor an infinite number of stars, and they could each have a system of planets, which means there'd be an infinite number of planets. Yes, I believe there is other life out there.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 29, 2004)

Aragorn21 said:


> Yeah...what he said.
> 
> Think about it...there's possibly an infinite number of galaxies, and therefor an infinite number of stars, and they could each have a system of planets, which means there'd be an infinite number of planets. Yes, I believe there is other life out there.



There's an old saying (old even before I was young) that the infinity of galaxies, and the stars, planets, asteroids, comets, etc., within them (and let us not forget the possible infinity of other dimensions containing more of the same plus realities we can't even imagine) may be all nothing more than just "a speck of dust on some big policeman's coat."

Barly


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 30, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> "a speck of dust on some big policeman's coat."


It must be a very big policeman's coat


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 30, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> It must be a very big policeman's coat



Yep, that's the idea...

Barley


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Sep 30, 2004)

I must quote "Contact" right now:

Ellie: Dad, do you think there's life in space?
Dad: If there's not, it would be an awful waste of space.


(note, I love this movie, and encourage everyone to see it. Possibly the most realisticly portrayed story of a contact from outer space. Starring Jodie Foster and Matthew McConaughey.)


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 30, 2004)

Great movie! 

Also, i've heard numerous times on telly and in books and people telling me, that there are more stars in this single universe that there are grains of sand on every beach, and every desert on the Earth. That A-LOT!


----------



## Gildor (Sep 30, 2004)

There is a popular theory (the name of which escapes me) stating that the likelihood of a multitude of intelligent civilizations evolving in our galaxy is quite high, but due to the vast time frames involved, the chances of more than one or two such civilizations existing at the same time is very low.

I agree that its likely we're not alone in the universe, but the odds seem very much against us ever actually finding someone else out there to talk to.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 30, 2004)

Gildor said:


> There is a popular theory (the name of which escapes me) stating that the likelihood of a multitude of intelligent civilizations evolving in our galaxy is quite high, but due to the vast time frames involved, the chances of more than one or two such civilizations existing at the same time is very low.
> 
> I agree that its likely we're not alone in the universe, but the odds seem very much against us ever actually finding someone else out there to talk to.



This reminds of a sci-fi story I read years ago. 

An intelligent race of beings landed on earth, and they said all they wanted to do was to serve Man. They eliminated war, disease and poverty, and it was swell! It was heaven on earth! Eventually, overcrowding forced a problem, because no one was sick, everyone was well-fed and long-lived. So the extraterrestrials said, "No problem, anyone who wants to can come and live on our planet, there's plenty of room!" "Gee, swell!" said the earthlings, and they left by the millions to go live on the new planet. 

Someone once asked them how they knew to do all this for humans, and they said it all came from an important book they had, entitled "To Serve Man." Then one day an earthling sneaked in and got a look at it — it was a _recipe book._

So don't be in _such_ a hurry to welcome beings from outer space!

Barley


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 30, 2004)

That sounds like The Simpsons talk!


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 30, 2004)

Gildor said:


> There is a popular theory (the name of which escapes me) stating that the likelihood of a multitude of intelligent civilizations evolving in our galaxy is quite high, but due to the vast time frames involved, the chances of more than one or two such civilizations existing at the same time is very low.


I think this theory is called Green-Bank or something like this. I will post more details tomorrow.


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 30, 2004)

I know there is aliens they kidnapped me once and put this wierd looking thing ...
EH-HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEH...WEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------

